# Merrill Lynch to report loss this evening



## mlennox (24 October 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/24/b...gin&adxnnlx=1193198928-yWbn703rgjfr/aW2THoIeg


----------



## qr2007 (24 October 2007)

This news will impact the stocks globally tomorrow.
Watch and see ....


----------

